# She did it!!!!



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Sensation won Grand Champion Junior Doe!!!! :stars: :leap: It was at the Final Fling show in NJ. So Me and Stacey got to show together.



















After we won:









Champion Challenge Class:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

wow! congrats to you and sensation!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

And all the pictures are thanks to Stacey.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

That is WONDERFUL!!!!! :leap:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Congrats! :leap: 
What a special little girl!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations!!!!! What a pretty girl too! :stars:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:leap: That's wonderful!! She looks beautiful! Congrats to the both of you! And great pics Stacey! :thumb:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

A big congrats.......... :leap: :leap: :leap: :thumbup:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Congrats!! That's wonderful!!!! :stars:


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

Congrats; she's lovely!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Thank You everyone!!! :grouphug: 

I am just beaming with pride over this girl. She's the first goat in my herd name to get a leg. And she did it after winning 3 reserve grand champions in a row! I am so happy I can be done showing her for the year. I already promised her no more baths and no more shaving. :slapfloor:


----------



## jenfrank (Aug 24, 2009)

Congratulations!!! What a beautiful girl!!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations!! That is so exciting!!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

WOW I can sure see why you are so proud. Congratulations.


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Congrats to you both! :clap: :stars: Just can't say enough about show pics, gives the rest of us a front row seat! :shades:


----------



## Rainbow Meadows Farm (May 26, 2009)

Congrats. She is a lovely girl. You should be proud. :clap:


----------

